# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Seis ministerios evalúan texto preliminar del reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En total 40 entidades públicas y privadas intervienen en revisión del documento*  *Lima, jul. 01 (ANDINA).-* Seis ministerios vinculados a la gestión del agua iniciaron una serie de reuniones para la evaluación del texto preliminar del reglamento de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos, informó hoy la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA).  
Dichos ministerios son los de Agricultura (Minag), Ambiente (Minam), Salud (Minsa), Producción, Energía y Minas (MEM), y de Vivienda, Construcción y Saneamiento. 
Sin embargo, agregó que en las reuniones participan más de un centenar de autoridades, representantes y especialistas de unas 40 entidades públicas y privadas, quienes revisan cada uno de los 12 títulos que contiene la norma. 
Entre los títulos revisados están los referidos a: Usos de los Recursos Hídricos, Derechos de Uso de Agua, Protección del Agua, Régimen Económico por el Uso del Agua, Planificación de la Gestión del Agua, Infraestructura Hidráulica, Agua Subterránea, Aguas Amazónicas, Los Fenómenos Naturales, e Infracciones y Sanciones. 
La ANA indicó que el objetivo de estas reuniones es lograr la elaboración de un reglamento de todos y para todos los peruanos, que incorpore de manera consensuada los puntos de vista de las instituciones del gobierno, del sector empresarial, de los usuarios agrarios y no agrarios, así como de la sociedad civil. 
En las reuniones de evaluación también participan organismos como la Superintendencia Nacional de Servicios de Saneamiento (Sunass), la Dirección General de Capitanía y Guardacostas del Perú (Dicapi), el Instituto Nacional de Defensa Civil (Indeci) y la Agencia de Promoción de la Inversión Privada (ProInversión). 
También está el Servicio de Agua Potable y Alcantarillado de Lima (Sedapal), el Organismo Supervisor de la Inversión en Energía y Minería (Osinerming), así como los Proyectos Especiales Chira - Piura (Piura), Olmos - Tinajones (Lambayeque) y Autodema (Arequipa) y el Instituto de Investigaciones de la Amazonia Peruana (IIAP). 
Por parte del sector privado participaron representantes de la Sociedad Nacional de Industrias (SNI) y la Sociedad Nacional de Minería, Petróleo y Energía (SNMPE). 
En estas reuniones además estuvieron presentes entidades como el Banco Mundial, Care-Perú, Conservación Internacional, Asociación Yunkawasi y Programa Agua para Todos, entre otros.Temas similares: ANA y JNUDRP concluyeron de manera consensuada elaboración de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos Reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos se aprobará en lo que resta del año, afirma ANA Adex entrega propuesta para elaboración del reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos En Arequipa analizarán proyecto de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos Autoridad del Agua publica precisiones en elaboración de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos

----------

